# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Андрея Блажанова

## egorOFF

Прекрасным половинкам к скорому празднику...

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...59.html?author

----------


## Лев

> Песни Андрея Блажанова


Володя, скромничать по поводу соавторства не стоит :Grin:

----------


## egorOFF

> Володя, скромничать по поводу соавторства не стоит


Да я не обратил внимания... впрочем, и так понятно :Yes4:

----------


## egorOFF

Андрей Блажанов на стихи Владимира Егорова - "Доча" - http://webfile.ru/5840814 (и мой первый "клип")

----------


## egorOFF

Андрей Блажанов на стихи Владимира Егорова - "Сын" -  http://webfile.ru/5359304

----------


## egorOFF

http://webfile.ru/6050428  "Братья"

----------


## egorOFF

Андрей Блажанов - музыка, аранж, вокал.
http://webfile.ru/6379923 
стихи мои :Yes4: 

1
В окружении семьи многогранника, 
Быть приятно любимым племянником. 
А я ласковый был да хорошенький, 
Баловали меня дядя с тётушкой.

припев
Тётя, тётя, тётушка, не грусти,
Шалости невинные мне прости!
Дядя, дядя, дядюшка, не серчай,
Без меня, пожалуйста, не скучай.

2
Вы на праздник конфеты да пряники,
Мне дарили, пока был я маленький.
А я быстренько да старательно,
Раздавал их мальчишкам – приятелям.
3
Вместе с дядюшкой я по порядочку
Всё писал свои буквы в тетрадочку…
А потом научился у тётушки,
Расставлять запятые да точечки.
4
В моей жизни по строчке за строчкою,
Запятые расставлены с точками…
Вспомню детство и грустно немножечко,
Будьте счастливы дядюшка, тётушка.

----------


## tamara rabe

ХОРОШИЕ ПЕСНИ! Молодцы! А вот "Доча" не удалось послушать... Жаль.

----------


## egorOFF

> ХОРОШИЕ ПЕСНИ! Молодцы! А вот "Доча" не удалось послушать... Жаль.


"Доча" тут - http://webfile.ru/5474172

----------


## egorOFF

"День рождения" http://webfile.ru/5420948

----------


## Angel_Stike

Спасибо большое за Ваше творчество!

----------

